# 2 cats free in need of home



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Very reluctantly we have 2 female spayed cats that we need to find
homes for ASAP due to hubby being diagnosed as having asthma.
Willow is a tabby & Pebbles is tabby wht & ginger, both 7yrs old, indoor cats.
Would love for them to be re-homed in a more rural area away from roads as i know they would love the chance to play outside.

Don't want to take them to the RSPCA as i'll never know their fate.

Please get in touch if anyone can help my situation.

Location 8 miles outside of Manchester, will be willing to deliver within reasonable distance


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Try these rescues Cat Rescue and Rehoming Shelters in Lancashire, UK
Also post on Animal Lifeline UK
and Purrsinyourhearts forum


----------

